
South African ISPs must have 30% ownership by black people – draft regulations - hotz
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/telecoms/339607-south-african-isps-must-have-black-owners-draft-regulations.html
======
ljf
Quote: The draft regulations propose to set new BBBEE ownership requirements
over and above the targets that apply under the ICT Sector Code. These
include:

Licence applicants and licensees applying for approval to transfer, amend or
renew an individual licence must be 30% owned by persons from historically
disadvantaged groups (HDPs), which category includes but is not limited to
Black people.

Licence applicants must then also maintain 30% ownership by Black people and
achieve level 4 BBBEE status.

Livia Dyer, partner in Bowmans’ Technology, Media and Telecommunications
sector group, said it appears that these requirements may apply to applicants
for individual licences as well as registrants for class licences.

------
aurizon
How do you separate true, equity based owners, from homeless people(who are
black) who sign a form? This is commonly done all over the world and when the
shit hits the fan, the real directors and officers all resign retroactively -
as supported by retro board meets and resolves etc., etc,, leaving the court
officers the task of serving summonses on street people, who usually fail to
appear and get a default judgement against them - good luck collecting on
those judgement... in the mean time, in a Swiss bank, the money proclaims it's
innocence...

